# Texturen Zeichnen



## Jochen R (3. September 2004)

Also ich will mit dem Photoshop Texturen zeichnen aber ich habe keinen Plan wie man so was macht  . Kann mir jemand ein Tutorial-link geben?


----------



## ShadowMan (3. September 2004)

Hi du!

Ich fänds hilfreich wenn du uns sagen würdest um welche Texturen es sich handelt, ob diese nahtlos sein müssen usw.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jochen R (3. September 2004)

Es ist eine Textur die für ein spiel geeignet ist. Und was ist überhaupt nahtlos?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. September 2004)

Hi,
Nahtlos heißt eigentlich das du mehrere Raports ohne sichtbare kanten verbinden kannst um so eine unendlich Lange Textur zu bekommen.
Benötigst du die Textur für ein 3D Objekt?

MFG


----------



## Jochen R (3. September 2004)

Ja ich brauche es für ein Schiff für BZ2(falls du kennst) das heißt nur einzelne teile und keine Unendliche Textur. Hab von meinem freund eine fast fertige an der er schon ein Jahr dran Arbeitet:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. September 2004)

Heißt BZ2 zufällig Battle Zone 2?
Normalerweiße würde ich einen Spiegel in dem 3D proramm als Raytrace ect. anlegen, da dies aber für das Spiel schätzungsweise nicht geeignet ist würde ich vorschlagen das du einen Spiegel so malst wie sie in Comics dargestellt werden so mit gemaltem Reflex.


----------



## Jochen R (3. September 2004)

Falls du Battlezone 2 kennst würd ich nicht im Zeichentrick stil zeichen, das wäre für die spieler echt eine beleidigung und außerdem haben wir das garnicht vor.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. September 2004)

Nun da du gefragt hast wie du in PS eine Spiegeltextur hinbekommst, bleibt dir im grunde nur die Möglichkeit die Reflexe zu malen da du keine Map erstellst die wirklich reflektieren kann und du die wirkliche Refektion nicht Malen kannst da sie sich im Spiel verändert. Schau dir einen realen Spiegel an und versuche es in deinem gewünschten Stiel umzusetzen.


----------

